# Should I change my sona in to a werewolf



## Lexiand (May 20, 2018)

Lol title asks all


----------



## Lexiand (May 20, 2018)

Bumping this because i don't know if you can bump a thread like this


----------



## Oleg (May 20, 2018)

if your a wolf your half-way there allready


----------



## SlyRiolu (May 20, 2018)

More human-like or animal-like is the question.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

wherewolves?

why not WHYWOLVES?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Dunno. I don't really have an opinion on it one way or the other.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 20, 2018)

Awwwooooooo!!!!


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Depends, if it's gonna be more human/have a human form I'd do werewolf. Being s werewolf nut myself I've debated turning my fursona (or duplicating it really) into werewolf form since my sona is basically me personality/look wise


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 20, 2018)

Yes, the world always needs more werewolves.


*Join the werewolf master race:*

You'll instantly be cooler than all the non-werewolf plebs out there.

Get discounts at most movie theaters and restaurants.

We have excellent dental coverage.

And it even helps support a good cause.







You know you want to. Embrace your inner lycanthrope!


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

I like your thinking @GarthTheWereWolf


----------



## Lexiand (May 21, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Yes, the world always needs more werewolves.
> 
> 
> *Join the werewolf master race:*
> ...



when I saw ur name
I was like watch him say one of us
But this response was better than what I was thinking


----------



## Lexiand (May 23, 2018)

it has been done.




Art by Valery91Thunder


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Oh my
 he looks even hotter as werewolve


----------



## Lexiand (May 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Oh my
> he looks even hotter as werewolve



Ohhhh uhhh thanks


----------



## Mosie (May 24, 2018)

Yaaaas love it


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

You should be a wolf that turns into a bigger wolf when the moon is full. Be both! ;3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 24, 2018)

So what's his human form going to look like?


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

A wolf. He's an anthro wolf that turns into a werewolf... I'm super creative and call dibs on this new Original Species!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> A wolf. He's an anthro wolf that turns into a werewolf... I'm super creative and call dibs on this new Original Species!



Thats not a werewolf then. Hes a.... wolfwolf. Because "were" comes from the old English "wer" meaning man. Gotta have a human form to join the werewolf club yo. Otherwise you're just another wolf furry that occasionally gets swole.


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

I'm going to call the species canilycanthrope then, and thanks to you it's a closed species now so if you'd like to purchase one from me let me know. They're $20.


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You should be a wolf that turns into a bigger wolf when the moon is full. Be both! ;3


 I was going to do that honestly.


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

$20.


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> $20.


PayPal first


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

How about $15 and we forget all this PayPal nonsense. Just send a cheque in the mail to my steali- PO Box...


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> How about $15 and we forget all this PayPal nonsense. Just send a cheque in the mail to my steali- PO Box...


Wait you are serious


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

Lol you got me Damm it


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

I... could be serious if you want me to be. ;3

It wouldn't be any less crazy than the people who actually do it when you think about it... it's perfectly normal to give me your money. In fact I insist.

*Holds out prison-wallet*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 24, 2018)

See, this is why you should go the werewolf route. We don't charge any bs dues to join our club like -some- shady sheep.


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

TBH i think this was already done before


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

At this point I was mostly just waiting to see if you'd put a cheque up my bum.


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> At this point I was mostly just waiting to see if you'd put a cheque up my bum.


 Nah I was mostly in disbelief like Wait how could you....... Top 10 anime betrayals


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Yeah the ol' _Holds out prison wallet for you to put things in_ bit is classic.

Sometimes they do.


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

That was good
Even for my Circle game traps


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Still never got my deposit...

Edit: This is one of those conversations that needs to end with an "Indeed" and then a satisfying haul from a wooden tobacco pipe.


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

I know how to end this


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

*Vanishes leaving  poorly drawn pictures of Canilycanthrope porn fluttering gently in his stead.*

Edit: I misread. Apparently I have trouble with short sentences and words.

*Picks porn back up.*


----------



## Mosie (May 24, 2018)

Omfg lol


----------



## Lexiand (May 24, 2018)

Anyways I guess im going with "Canilycanthrope" way.


----------

